
Node.js koa-mapper a better router that rewrite koa-router - bugtaker
https://github.com/d-band/koa-mapper
======
bugtaker
I rewrote koa-router and add some features:

* parameters validation

* parameters from path, header, query, cookie

* body parser

* request body validation

* coerce data types of parameters and body

* OpenAPI generation

